# Wolverhampton Royal Hospital



## Reaperman (Sep 11, 2007)

Debatable weather this will be doable in october but we'll have to wait and see:










































​
*PS Photos From Visits in 2005*


----------



## King Al (Sep 12, 2007)

I particularly hate the vandals that ruin children’s things like that clown, I know that no child will ever see that ever again but I just think it’s a nasty thing to do.

Great pictures though that place looks like its full of interesting artefacts, is that some sort of retro light fitting in pic 3?


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think that was part of the old air con/heating system. Been up to have a look at this place tonight. It's got the demo boards in place, and looks pretty locked down.


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2008)

Virusman26 said:


> I think that was part of the old air con/heating system. Been up to have a look at this place tonight. It's got the demo boards in place, and looks pretty locked down. To be fair tho, I think the on-site security has gone, so may be easy once in the place......................



Please stop making references to access and security, its against the site rules.


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 3, 2008)

krela said:


> Please stop making references to access and security, its against the site rules.



Post edited. Sorry. Didn't think that was too much info.


----------



## Kezza (Feb 4, 2008)

PM sent to Reaperman!


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 24, 2009)

i love thes pictures espically number 7 the chair looks creepy.

Sexy_Mamma


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 25, 2009)

How I used to love this place so dearly! Got so many funny memories of the explores I went on with one of my brothers and also other explorers.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 25, 2009)

noobs, a forums answer to time travel!


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 25, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> noobs, a forums answer to time travel!



Stop complaining everyone's got to enjoy my epically old pictures again... ! 

its crazy to think that I took these 4 Years ago now...!


----------

